# FreeBSD 9.2 can't detect Windows 7 Partitions



## suhijo (Dec 7, 2013)

EHLO

I bought a new Dell laptop with *W*indows 8, so *I* decide to shrink and install my *FreeBSD 9.2*, but it just destroyed everything, no more any O.S, but *I* did not care less, *I* just install Windows 7 and after *I* did it,  when  to install *FreeBSD* and now *I* can't see my *W*indows partition. When *I* get to the Partition Editor section, just show my ada0 empty, when *I* execute on a console `fdisk` *I* do can see it there. I also can boot into Windows normally.

I need some help, *I* am stuck.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2013)

Windows 8 machines will use GPT partitioning.  To have some protection from old tools that don't understand the new format, there is a "protective MBR".

So: do not use old tools with GPT partitions.  fdisk(8) is one of those, it only knows MBR.  gpart(8) understands it.  However, it will not resize filesystems on those partitions.

If you want to dual-boot Windows 7 and FreeBSD, create an MBR layout.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh thanks, it worked now. I have two questions, when Windows 8 was installed had GPT partitioning and my first attempt of installing FreeBSD was successful detecting partitions so, the problem is detecting Windows 7 partitions with GPT? Another question is,  FreeBSD and Windows 8 can coexist regardless the partitioning?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2013)

Windows 7 usually uses MBR partitions.  FreeBSD should have no problem either way.

Windows 8 booting often involves UEFI and Secure Boot.  With Secure Boot disabled, it should be possible to multi-boot with FreeBSD.  It may be necessary to use the BIOS device boot menu.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you. I have resolved the issue.  :stud


----------

